# 1920s-1930s Hercules



## John D. Williams (Dec 22, 2010)

I am looking for info on this bike--

http://www.flickr.com/photos/15297401@N03/4781075224/

I've run it by some folks on Oldroads but am looking for more info?

Thanks,

John


----------



## redline1968 (Dec 22, 2010)

english hercules was a compeditor to the raleigh bicycle during 1900's to 40's and later sold out to raliegh.


----------



## Talewinds (Dec 22, 2010)

I have one with the same frame/ lug design and the same "Hercules" crank, also the BB with the grease fittings. I've gone back and forth as to if mine's really that old, but I'm fairly confident it is. (Mine's missing a Sturmey 3-speed rear hub so I can't get the date stamp off of it).
It's very difficult to get good reliable info of a timeline for Hercules bikes.

Mine looks like hell but I'll get some pics posted.


----------



## John D. Williams (Dec 23, 2010)

Thanks Talewinds, looking forward to the pics.


----------



## ericbaker (Dec 24, 2010)

Where English Bikes using 1/2" pitch chains that early? Or now that I think of it did they ever?


----------



## supper15fiets (Dec 24, 2010)

http://www.classicrendezvous.com/British_isles/Hercules.htm

england has lot's of classic bicycles clubs, you can find your parts in england....

cheers!


----------



## John D. Williams (Jan 1, 2011)

Any progress on the photos?


----------



## Talewinds (Jan 2, 2011)

Here are some pics. It's got newer fenders from a Phillips (a very similar English bike of the era).


----------



## John D. Williams (Jan 3, 2011)

Thanks for the pics. Your bike is somewhat different. It has decorative lugs, a metal headbadge, a hole in the front fork crown for a hand brake system. I would guess yours is newer.

Yours will clean up! Brillo on the chrome for starters. I think these bikes are not so valuable that they should be left as is. I restored my headbadge, from pics, with fine-tips permanent mark Sharpies-- red, silver, black and gold-leaf.


----------



## twowheelfan (Jan 3, 2011)

what brand of coaster hub does it have, since it doesn't have the SA 3 speed?


----------



## John D. Williams (Jan 5, 2011)

It's a New Departure Model D, which is a giveaway that it is not an original wheel (I think). I was told the bike is late '20s, maybe early '30s, and that it might be a model for American import. The closest I can find, with the one speed and oversize fenders, is from a 1939-40 catalog online-- the model is called Oversize Tyre Model QO. The catalog picture is on Flickr at the address--

http://www.flickr.com/photos/15297401@N03/

John


----------



## John D. Williams (Jan 6, 2011)

It has a New Departure Model D rear hub, which seems newer than the bike itself. But I'm not really sure.


----------



## John D. Williams (Jan 27, 2011)

Please comment on my Flickr page for any further info for this Hercules. Thanks, John


----------



## ozzmonaut (Feb 2, 2011)

I don't have flickr. But I just want to add that I had a very similar Phillips. Same era, similar sprocket, just said phillips instead of hercules. Mine has the SA 3spd, but had pull-rod brakes. And mine had the 1/2" pitch sprockets as well. I was in Richmond at the time, and I took it to the owner of (now shut down I believe) Boneshaker Bicycles who guaranteed me that it was late 20's to very early 30's.


----------



## hotrod62 (Feb 5, 2011)

here's a link to ebay were theirs somes  old magazines with lots of pictures of some hercules bikes that look a lot like yours
http://cgi.ebay.com/3-Vintage-cycli...299?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item20b6f85453


----------

